# Are there any easy tortoise breeds?



## andrew112 (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm considering getting a tortoise but I won't have much time to care for it. Is the care complex and how much is the equipment?


----------



## method89 (Apr 25, 2021)

You shouldn't get any animal if you don't have much time to care for it


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2021)

It's quite expensive to set up a tortoise. I don't think you're ready for one. Wait until you have more time and money.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Apr 25, 2021)

Tortoise = lots of time, effort and expense avoid if you can not provide. 
They need daily soaks, fresh food, fresh water and a large enclosure with correct settings to ensure good shell growth and health. They can not be left along if you went on holiday overrnight as they may flip over etc..... look for a different pet or postpone till you have more time.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 25, 2021)

Tortoises are more expensive and time consuming than you think. I had no idea before I adopted one.
When you take one on you make a commitment to care for them properly.
As well as all the equipment you need you have to be prepared to have expensive vet bills from tortoise specialists if something goes wrong, and because they are difficult to diagnose they usually need scans or xrays or blood work and that usually involves sedation - it all adds up. You also have the extra electricity cost for running lamps, and even the smaller species need a minimum enclosure size of 4 x 8 feet so you also need space.
To keep them healthy requires time and dedication.
There are care sheets in the Species Specific section for most species if you want to read those and see if any suit your circumstances but all of them need care and that will take up your time.

Better to wait I think.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2021)

andrew112 said:


> I'm considering getting a tortoise but I won't have much time to care for it. Is the care complex and how much is the equipment?


Your question is kind of vague. Let's put some numbers on it.

How much time will you have to devote to tortoise care daily?
How much money are you willing to spend for the initial set up? I ask because a good automated enclosure will greatly reduce the work load, but it costs more initially.
How much are you willing to spend monthly for care and upkeep?
How much space do you have to devote to a large tortoise enclosure?
Where are you, and do you have space for a large outdoor enclosure?

The answers to these questions will help us make better recommendations for you.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 25, 2021)

Tom said:


> Your question is kind of vague. Let's put some numbers on it.
> 
> How much time will you have to devote to tortoise care daily?
> How much money are you willing to spend for the initial set up? I ask because a good automated enclosure will greatly reduce the work load, but it costs more initially.
> ...


Looks like American Samoa...(?)


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2021)

We've treated this as a genuine question, but I'm betting it's a troll. Pago Pago, really? Yeah, right.


----------



## queen koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> We've treated this as a genuine question, but I'm betting it's a troll. Pago Pago, really? Yeah, right.


I’ve seen members refer to “trolls”. I just finally did some searching on trolls. Ha! Internet trolls! I did not know that was a thing! Like fake questions to **** people off?


----------



## wellington (Apr 25, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> I’ve seen members refer to “trolls”. I just finally did some searching on trolls. Ha! Internet trolls! I did not know that was a thing! Like fake questions to **** people off?


Glad to see I am not the only one that didn't know what they were without looking it up. Back in 2011 when I joined, we had lots of trolls. I had to look it up. All I could think of were the little wild haired dolls or us from lower Michigan are considered trolls to the yuppers in the U.P lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 25, 2021)

Are there any indigenous tortoises in Samoa?
If you had an outdoors enclosure for an indigenous tort your experience could be very easy.
Compare that to keeping a giant species in a small apartment....in New York city....
It comes down to getting one that suits your situation best.
It doesn't need to be hard. But it can be.
If it is a REAL passion of yours. Try to decide on a species that will do well where you are. With what space and resources that you have.


----------



## Jan A (Apr 25, 2021)

wellington said:


> Glad to see I am not the only one that didn't know what they were without looking it up. Back in 2011 when I joined, we had lots of trolls. I had to look it up. All I could think of were the little wild haired dolls or us from lower Michigan are considered trolls to the yuppers in the U.P lol


That's why we call them trolls. Some get paid to troll to cause knee jerk reactions, anger, hostility, devisiveness, hatred, & much, much more. Their goal is to hurt & belittle people. 

This is a good forum! Thank you Yvonne G. & other moderators for doing what you do.


----------

